# Hot hot hot



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Todays weather is forecast to be a hot hot hot 35c tomorrow and Sunday 36c


Please make sure if you are out and about you have lots of water with you.

Adrian sit up and take notice of this warning


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Normality restored Cairo 29C Malvern 2C 

Err I've ONLY had sunstroke when out with you :bolt:


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

If only MS could do that to some of the locals! 

Looked orginally thinking it was going to be about Hot cross buns! Forgot to buy mine lol.. Happy Easter xx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Some must already have it

Sent using ExpatForum App for iPhone


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Out at the golf course this morning changed 18 holes to 9. Too hot! The pool looked more inviting. Looks like it is going to be a looong hot summer.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Out at the golf course this morning changed 18 holes to 9. Too hot! The pool looked more inviting. Looks like it is going to be a looong hot summer.[/QUOTE
> 
> If this is too hot, then wait till you get to Qatar. Lived there for three years, and this is nothing compared to the extreme heat and worst of all, humitidy of Qatar.
> Actually I find todays weather very pleasant indeed. We have been all day sitting in the balcony drawing playing and generally being lazy.


----------

